# Subic Bay Sports Complex



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Is anyone aware of the availability of any furnished apartments near the Sports Complex in the Subic Bay Free Zone? My wife wants to be located near the Sports Complex and she has been athletic her entire live and I would like to use the track myself.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Larry, If you're there in Subic, stop by the Chamber of Commerce on base. Or visit them on line at this site. They should have some ideas or contacts at least...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I will look around the area as I am around there often. Honestly I don't think there are many apartments within the Freeport zone. I think there might be some in the Cubi area but that is far from downtown.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I will look around the area as I am around there often. Honestly I don't think there are many apartments within the Freeport zone. I think there might be some in the Cubi area but that is far from downtown.


Thanks for your help. When we get there, my wife and I would love to meet you.

LarryM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I will look around the area as I am around there often. Honestly I don't think there are many apartments within the Freeport zone. I think there might be some in the Cubi area but that is far from downtown.


There are some apartments over by Cubi Point; above it actually in the Crown Peak area. They are small, furnished, and make a pretty good bachelor pad. But as you say, they are out of the shopping area there on base. There are public buses that run through there all day though so it's not isolated. Two downsides to those apartments though. You must pay your own power and the apartments do not really have a kitchen. Rules do not allow cooking in the units. Many guys get around that rule by using a hot plate and a microwave oven. They are worth checking out..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

Check out Welcome to Poco a Poco Condohotel in Subic Poco a Poco Condotel. It is in the Central Business District not too far from the track and has short and long term leases...


Jon


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Jon,

Thank you so much.

LarryM


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Larry, Poca a Poca that Jon mentioned looks nice and I just noticed the building yesterday. They have a lot of units. I didn't know they had longer term rentals.

Also, I just remembered that Mango Valley Hotel has some units that they rent monthly. They have a web site. I stayed in the hotel and it was a good value, but there is no pool. I believe Poca a Poca has a pool.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

LarryM said:


> Thanks for your help. When we get there, my wife and I would love to meet you.
> 
> LarryM


One way or the other we will probably meet, because the Freeport has a small town atmosphere. I have only been here a little over 2 weeks and the first time we went to BPI we ran into 3 people we know!


----------



## NJJAM5 (Mar 13, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Larry,
> 
> Check out Welcome to Poco a Poco Condohotel in Subic Poco a Poco Condotel. It is in the Central Business District not too far from the track and has short and long term leases...
> 
> ...


Hi Jon1

Really interested but have you heard if they allow monthly rentals?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

NJJAM5 said:


> Hi Jon1
> 
> Really interested but have you heard if they allow monthly rentals?
> Thank you in advance.


Not sure, I would try to email them at their address on the web site...


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Monthly rentals at Poco*



jon1 said:


> Not sure, I would try to email them at their address on the web site...


They do have monthly rentals at the Poco. I saw them yesterday.

LarryM


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Larry, Poca a Poca that Jon mentioned looks nice and I just noticed the building yesterday. They have a lot of units. I didn't know they had longer term rentals.
> 
> Also, I just remembered that Mango Valley Hotel has some units that they rent monthly. They have a web site. I stayed in the hotel and it was a good value, but there is no pool. I believe Poca a Poca has a pool.


Don and Abby,

Thanks for the info on Mango Valley Hotel. I sent them an email. 

You are really helpful and I really appreciate everyone's help.

LarryM


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Sports Complex*



LarryM said:


> Jon,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> LarryM


Jon,

Is the Subic Bay Sports Complex near the Harbor Point Mall?

LarryM


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

LarryM said:


> Jon,
> 
> Is the Subic Bay Sports Complex near the Harbor Point Mall?
> 
> LarryM


Larry, try using Google maps and you can see all the landmarks. The jogging track (sports complex) is a short walk from the mall but on a hot day it might seem long!

Here is a link: Subic Bay Freeport Zone, Central Luzon, Philippines - Google Maps


----------

